# Can I use WHITE vinegar in my pigeon bath?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to wash my bird, and I was wondering if I could use white vinegar, rather than apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Never heard to bathe pigeons with vinegar.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think I would do that. It could sting their eyes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some do add vinegar to the bath water, but I don't see how that could really do much.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I learnt a trick in the kitchen . I mix dish washing detregent with Vinegar. Reason? The dishes are sparking star like. I would think it would make their feathers shiny. But i wonder in the same time if it would make them dry and freezy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes you can  Or I assume so anyway. I often use apple cider vinegar in the bath water and they are smooth and silky afterwards. Plus, it is good for them when they take their pre-bath sip of water. White vinegar is just distilled.

I do about one tablespoon per gallon of water (perhaps a little less), just like their drinking water dosage.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I think so too. You just can't use too much or they won't drink it. ACV is milder in taste. I use white vinegar for spraying in the loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dima said:


> I learnt a trick in the kitchen . I mix dish washing detregent with Vinegar. Reason? The dishes are sparking star like. I would think it would make their feathers shiny. But i wonder in the same time if it would make them dry and freezy.


good tip Dima!, Im going to do that...


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Who'd have thought we could get cleaning tips on Pigeon Talk?  I'm gonna try that next time I do my dishes, thanks Dima LOL
Cheers,
Dana


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Podgy's Mum said:


> Who'd have thought we could get cleaning tips on Pigeon Talk?  I'm gonna try that next time I do my dishes, thanks Dima LOL
> Cheers,
> Dana


White vinegar in water also make an excellent glass cleaner......100 times better than windex and it doesn't streak


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Vinegar*

I use ACV to drink but I use mouthwash
like listerine for the bath. It clean the feathers and prevents ant feather mites and other pest. Done it for 20 years with great results.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

korge7 said:


> I use ACV to drink but I use mouthwash
> like listerine for the bath. It clean the feathers and prevents ant feather mites and other pest. Done it for 20 years with great results.


I have forgotten about that... I did that a long time ago when I took care of macaw parrots..some listerine with a bit of witch hazel and water in a spray bottle and we misted the parrots with it... thanks for the reminder...their feather were very shiny and nice.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I never heard of using Listerine .


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> White vinegar in water also make an excellent glass cleaner......100 times better than windex and it doesn't streak


If you use an ordinary sheet of scrunched up newspaper to polish with afterwards they really shine and stay clean for longer also


----------

